# wer, was, wie, wo unter LINUX



## Bumblebee (7. April 2015)

Hallo liebe Mit-Falter

Möglicherweise wäre es hilfreich mal was aufzulisten - zumindestens für mich wäre es 

Ich denke an folgende Aufteilung ....

NAME MOTHERBOARD MIT PROZESSORTYP GRAFIKKARTE(N) DISTRO GraKa-Treiber

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2015)

Abductee Supermicro A1SAi-2750F Aspeed AST2400 Linux Mint Mate 17 Standardtreiber
Chrome mit NaCl


----------



## mattinator (7. April 2015)

mattinator ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe i7-3550K MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G Linux Mint Mate 17.1 346.59 (NVIDIA-Installer)

oder so:



mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe i7-3550K|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 17.1|
346.59 (NVIDIA-Installer)FAHClient GPU und CPU (NaCl bei leeren Workservern)

EDIT: falsch "Linux Mint Mate 17" korrigiert zu "Linux Mint Mate 16". Evtl. gebe ich am Wochenende dem aktuellen 349.16-er Treiber 'ne Chance.
EDIT 09.05.15: Linux Mint Mate 17.1 346.59, aktueller Kernel 3.13.0-37
EDIT 2, 09.05.15: Linux Mint Mate 17.1 346.59, aktueller Kernel 3.16.0-37


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2015)

Ich trage mich hier ein sobald der Server wieder richtig läuft.

Kleiner Vorgeschmack 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. April 2015)

picar81_4711 Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,224 GHz (16/32)2xNvidia GTX970  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Nvidia Driver Linux x64 346.47


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 Asus Z9PE-D8 WS | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687W ES @ 3,253 GHz (16/32) Asus GTX780 Poseidon @1272MHz  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Nvidia Driver Linux x64 346.59


----------



## mattinator (18. April 2015)

Wir sollten vllt. besser noch den Kernel dazuschreiben. Bei Alex schienen die von der 14.04 nicht zu laufen, ist eigentlich ein älterer aus der 12.04 aktiv.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wir sollten vllt. besser noch den Kernel dazuschreiben. Bei Alex schienen die von der 14.04 nicht zu laufen, ist eigentlich ein älterer aus der 12.04 aktiv.


Teils, teil > einige der neueren Kernen liefen nicht stabil und andere liefen zwar stabil aber hatte einen grottenschlechten PPD-Output.


----------



## mattinator (18. April 2015)

Ich meine nur, dass der aktive Kernel für's Folding entscheidender ist als die Distribution. Das hast Du ja so auch bestätigt. Wenn ich "Bumble" richtig verstanden habe, soll der Thread auch als Entscheidungshilfe dienen. Aus meiner Sicht schneiden dabei Ubuntu 12.04 und darauf basierende andere Distributionen momentan noch besser ab. Kann sich mit neuem Folding-Client bzw. -Cores sicher ändern, ist aber wohl noch nicht so weit. Zu beachten wäre außerdem, dass die NVIDIA-Treiber-Sources ggf. noch nicht mit neueren Kernel-Versionen kompatibel (linkbar) sein könnten. Das wäre für eine CPU- und GPU-Faltsystem mit Linux das ko-Kriterium. Ich kenne diese Abhängigkeiten zur Genüge, hatte z.B. mit den VMware-Modulen mehrfach damit zu tun. Entweder passen ältere Modul-Sources nicht mehr zu aktuellen Kernels oder umgekehrt sind aktuelle Modul-Sources nicht mehr kompatibel mit älteren Kernels. Es kommen ständig neue Kernel-Funktionen dazu und fallen ältere weg. Dabei sehe ich gerade, dass ich die falsche Mint-Version für mein System gepostet habe, werde das gleich noch korrigieren.


----------



## Amigafan (30. April 2015)

Amigafan  X79A-GD65 (8D) | i7 3930K@4100MHz (6/12)  MSI N670 PE OC Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Kernel 3.13.0-49.83  nVIDIA Driver Linux x64 304.125 (Treiberpaket: xorg-edgers)


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2015)

Habe mal meine Daten oben aktualisiert, die aktuellen Kernels (vom Mint 17.1) scheinen die Auslastung beim Folding verbessert zu haben, deshalb mehr PPD.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2015)

Wäre ein Grund bei mir auch auf Mint umzustellen.


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2015)

Du mit Deinem DLNA und den anderen Besonderheiten, das ist so mühsam zu migrieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2015)

Wieso Besonderheiten?
Ist der DLNA, Samba, i7z und der FahClienet so wild zum Einrichten? 

Hab ich was vergessen aufzuzählen?


----------



## mattinator (22. Mai 2015)

Ich gebe mal 'ne kleine Aktualisierung:


mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe i7-3550K|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 17.1|
352.09 Beta (NVIDIA-Installer)
|
Kernel 3.19.0-18-genericAllerdings scheint der 352.09 wieder merklich langsamer zu sein, werde dann wohl wieder umstellen.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2015)

Amigafan  X79-UD3 | i7 3820@3800MHz (4/8)  EVGA GTX 970 SSC  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  Kernel 3.13.0-53.89  nVIDIA Driver Linux x64 346.72 (Treiberpaket: Original nVIDIA)


----------



## mattinator (1. Juni 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Allerdings scheint der 352.09 wieder merklich langsamer zu sein, werde dann wohl wieder umstellen.


Habe wieder umgestellt, btw. was hatte ich da für eine CPU reingeschrieben:


mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 17.1|
Kernel 3.19.0-18-generic|
346.72 (NVIDIA-Installer)
EDIT 27.07.2015:


mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 17.1|
Kernel 3.19.0-23-generic|
346.87 (NVIDIA-Installer)Der 346.87-er Treiber scheint sogar wider Erwarten etwas schneller als der 346.72-er zu sein. Zumindest sieht es im ersten Projekt mit dem neuen Treiber so aus, werde es mal weiter beobachten.

EDIT 16.08.2015:


mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 17.1|
Kernel 3.19.0-25-generic|
352.30 (NVIDIA-Installer)Endlich mal ein Treiber, der beim Folding scheinbar einen (kleinen) Performance-Zuwachs gegenüber den 346-ern bringt. Die TPF beim aktuellen Projekt 9120 ist von 01:40 auf 01:38 gesunken (aktueller Durchschnitt / FAHControl). Außerdem haben sie bei NVIDIA scheinbar vergessen, in der NVML library die erweiterten Informationen für die Consumer-Karten zu sperren. Jetzt bekomme ich mit nvidia-smi -q z.B. auch die aktuelle Leistungsaufnahme angezeigt:


> nvidia-smi -q
> ...
> Power Management            : Supported
> Power Draw                  : 152.47 W
> ...



Damit kann ich jetzt mein Monitoring mittels conky etwas erweitern.

EDIT 17.08.2015:


mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 17.1|
Kernel 3.19.0-25-generic|
346.87
 (NVIDIA-Installer)Die o.g. geringere TPF war wohl nur ein Ausreißer. Dafür scheint das OC mit dem Treiber auch nicht so stabil zu sein, das erste Projekt mit den besseren Werten ist mir dann auch mit Treiber-Reset "abgeschmiert". Evtl. kann ich das Monitoring durch manuelle Installation der entpsrechenden Bibliotheken und Programme auch mit dem 346.87-er Treiber nutzen, werde es heute abend mal testen.


----------



## brooker (31. August 2015)

... habe mal eine Frage in Bezug auf die News: linux-kernel-4.2-mit-neuem-amdgpu-und-virtio-grafiktreiber

Heisst ddas, dass ab sofort auch AMD GPU unter Linux laufen? Das wäre super!


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Heisst ddas, dass ab sofort auch AMD GPU unter Linux laufen?


Unter Linux gelaufen sind sie schon eine Weile, es gibt nur mit dem 4.2-er Kernel einen neuen amdgpu-Modul. Mit Folding hat das nur sekundär zu tun, dafür entscheidend ist die von den Folding-Cores verwendete Schnittstelle und ggf. deren Anpassung für den jeweiligen Grafik-Treiber.


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2015)

Mal ein "Doppelpost", da zum vorherigen nicht ganz passend.


mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 17.1|
Kernel 3.19.0-
28
-generic|
346.
96
 (NVIDIA-Installer)Entweder der Linux-Kernel oder der NVIDIA-Treiber hat beim GPU-Folding noch mal ein kleines Plus gebracht (zumindest im aktuellen Projekt). Wichtiger Hinweis: bei Installation NVIDIA Treiber mit Installer (NVIDIA-Linux*.run) und DKMS-Option vorher den aktuellen Kernel booten !


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Oktober 2015)

Hat wer Linux Mint 17.2 schon getestet ?


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2015)

@*Loebstraus*
Läuft bei mit schon eine ganze Weile. Habe in den letzten Posts einfach verpasst, es zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Abductee (23. Oktober 2015)

Auf meinem kleinen läuft Mint auch 24h mit dem 7.4.4


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer von Euch hat sich schon mal das völlig neue *openSUSE Leap 42.1* angesehen ? 

Gibt es leider nicht mehr als LiveCD (nur bis OpenSuse 13.2).


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2015)

mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 17.2|
Kernel 4.2.0-19-generic
|
346.96 (NVIDIA-Insta
ller)Der letzte 358.16 war für Folding auch wieder ein Rückschritt, hat nicht mal den Boost gehalten und dementsprechend geringere TPF. Wird wohl erst mit der nächsten GPU-Generation ein aktueller Treiber.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Intel Xeon E3 1230V3 KUBUNTU 16.04 AMD 15.20.3 (fglrx)

Bis jetzt läuft alles ganz unauffällig.


----------



## mattinator (13. Dezember 2015)

mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 
17.3
|
Kernel 4.2.0-19-generic
|
346.96 (NVIDIA-Insta
ller)Ich habe der "Rosa" mal eine Chance gegeben. Kernel und Nvidia Treiber sind geblieben.


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

Hallo LINUX-Dompteure,

ich bräuchte Unterstützung. Der kleine Falter soll ab Mitte Januar unter Linux laufen. Was ist für einen Unwissenden mit wenig Zeit das beste? 

Gibt es so eine Art Packet wo alles drin ist? Was ich auf jeden Fall nutzen möchte ist die Funktion der "automatische Anpassung des OC", Teamviewer und was sonst, Eurer Meinung nach wichtig wäre.

Auf was muss ich mich da einstellen bzw. was müsst Ihr dazu noch wissen?

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2016)

mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 
17.3
|
Kernel 4.2.0-23-generic
|
361.16 (NVIDIA-Installer)Neuer Kernel und Treiber, bisher seit ca. 3 1/2 h mit Core_21-Projekt ohne Absturz mit ca. gleicher PPD (TPF) wie mit dem alten 346.96-er Treiber. Außerdem geht das Auslesen der POWER-Infos mit nvidia-smi sowie das Ändern des Power Limits.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2016)

* folding_hoomer*
 | 
*ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional*
 |
* i7 4820K@4300MHz*
 |
* Inno3D iChill GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S@1470MHz*
 | 
*Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS*
 | 
*Kernel 3.16.0.55.46*
 | 
*346.82 (nVIDIA-Installer)*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2016)

* A.Meier-PS3*
 | 
*Asus Z9PE-D8 WS*
 |
* 2X E5-2687W ES @3.25GHz*
 |
* EVGA Titan X SC @1432MHz + Gigabyte 750 Ti Windforce OC-Edition @1386MHz*
 | 
*Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS*
 | 
*Kernel 4.2.0-18-gneric*
 | 
*346.96 (nVIDIA-Installer)*


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2016)

Bei Kernel-Version *4.2* dürfte es sich um Ubuntu *14.04.**3** LTS* handeln . . .


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bei Kernel-Version *4.2* dürfte es sich um Ubuntu *14.04.**3** LTS* handeln . . .


@*A.Meier-PS3*
einfach mal in die /etc/issue schauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2016)

Habt Recht > hab es korrigiert.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2016)

Update und Korrektur


* folding_hoomer*
 | 
*ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional*
 |
* i7 4820K@4300MHz*
 |
* Inno3D iChill GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S@1470MHz*
 | 
*Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS*
 | 
*Kernel 3.16.0.55.46*
 | 
*346.82 (nVIDIA-Installer)*
   |  |* | *
*EVGA GTX 970 SSC@1450 MHz*
 |  |  |


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2016)

mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
|
Linux Mint Mate 
17.3
|
Kernel 4.4.0-13-generic
|
364.12 (NVIDIA-Installer)Der 364.12 scheint etwas schneller als der 361.28 zu folden.


----------



## brooker (28. März 2016)

brooker|
GIGABYTE H97M ITX|
Xeon 1231v3@3800MHz
|
GIGABYTE GTX 970 Windforce
|
Linux Mint Mate 
17.3
|
Kernel 4.4.0-13-generic
|
364.12 (NVIDIA-Installer)
Jetzt auch auf LINUX und der Leistungssprung ist der Hammer!


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2016)

Habe gerade mal kurz den 375.10 getestet. Nach 8 verschiedenen heruntergeladenen Projekten, die alle sofort mit Fehler (s. Spoiler) beendet wurden, habe ich abgebrochen. Ich konnte gar nicht so schnell das Log lesen, wie die Projekte "abgeschmiert" sind. Das sowieso geringe OC habe ich dann nicht mehr reduziert, da gibt es bzgl. Folding@Home evtl. ein generelles Problem. Also Vorsicht mit dem Treiber, falls es jemand auch einmal ausprobieren will. Erfolgsmeldungen sind jedoch trotzdem gern gesehen, vielleicht lag es ja doch an meinem OC und der Treiber bringt auch ohne das einen lohnenswerten PPD-Zuwachs.


Spoiler



12:50:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
12:50:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
12:50:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
12:50:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
12:50:48:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
12:50:48:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11417 run:4 clone:17 gen:45 core:0x21 unit:0x000000348ca304f156e81bc811611139


Bei der Gelegenheit mal ein kleines Update der Daten:


mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
|
Linux Mint Mate KDE
18.2
|
4.8.0-58-generic
|
370.28 (NVIDIA-Installer)EDIT: s. Kernel aktualisiert, die gerade beendeten Tests des 378.13 und 375.39 brachten schon beim ersten Projekt ca. 7.5% längere TPF.
EDIT2: s. Kernel aktualisiert, der gerade beendete Test des 381.09 brachte schon beim ersten Projekt längere TPF
EDIT3: s. Kernel und Mate Version aktualisiert, auch der Test des 384.47 brachte wie alle anderen Treiber nach dem 370.28 auch beim ersten Projekt längere TPF


----------



## Nono15 (4. Juli 2017)

Hi,

PCGH_Team_nono15 / ASRock 970 Extreme3 | AMD FX-8370e (4/8) (turbo deaktiviert) / Gainward Phoenix GTX1060 GS 6GB / Linux Mint Mate 18.1 KDE 64-bit / Kernel 4.4.0-83-generic / 375.66 (64-bit, nvidia-installer über treiber-update)

Sobald die erste WU erfolgreich fertig ist trage ich die Daten in die PPD-Tabelle ein. Erster Eindruck: effektiver als unter Windows


----------



## mattinator (4. Juli 2017)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck: effektiver als unter Windows


Ist mit jedem der von mir getesteten Treiber zu bestätigen. Am besten skaliert bei mir immer noch der 370.28. Kann  ihn nur empfehlen, wenn nicht aus anderen Gründen als Folding@home ein aktuellerer benötigt wird. Mit dem 4.10-er Kernel funktionieren die NVIDIA-Installer nicht mehr, bis zum aktuellen 4.8-er ist alles o.k.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Juli 2017)

SimonSlowfood|
MSI H110M Pro-VD|
Intel Pentium G4400
|
Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC
|
Debian 8 Jessie 
|
Kernel 3.16.43-2
|
370.28 (NVIDIA-Installer)


----------



## GreenFreak (22. Juli 2017)

Läuft läuft läuft 



GreenFreak
|
AsRock H77 Pro4-MVP / Intel Xeon E3-1245 v2
|
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming
|
Mint 18.2 Cinnamon
|
Kernel 4.10.0-27-generic
|
375.66


----------



## Nono15 (11. August 2017)

Nono15 schrieb:


> PCGH_Team_nono15 / ASRock 970 Extreme3 | AMD FX-8370e (4/8) (turbo deaktiviert) / Gainward Phoenix GTX1060 GS 6GB / Linux Mint Mate 18.1 KDE 64-bit /Kernel 4.4.0-83-generic / 375.66 (64-bit, nvidia-installer über treiber-update)



Hallo,
habe zwischenzeitlich mein Linux Mint upgegraded auf die Version 18.2 "Sonya" ink. neuem Kernel - hervorragend und vor allem ging das Update fix 
Den Kernel habe ich in 2 Stufen aktualisiert (erst wurde mir ein 4.8.x in der Linux-Aktuialisierungsverwaltung empfohlen, und nach einem Neustart dann der 4.10.-er Kernel).
Treiber wurden alle behalten, alle anderen Einstellungen auch, FAH-Control funktioniert wie es soll, und ich hab die Firewall aktiviert 

PCGH_Team_nono15 / ASRock 970 Extreme3 | AMD FX-8370e (4/8) (turbo deaktiviert) / Gainward Phoenix GTX1060 GS 6GB / Linux Mint Mate 18.2 "Sonya" KDE 64-bit /Kernel 4.10.0-32-generic / 375.66 (64-bit, nvidia-installer)


----------



## JayTea (12. November 2017)

Etwas Offtopic...   aber  0
Kann mir jemand ein Programm empfehlen mit dem ich unter Linux die Gesundheit einer HDD überprüfen kann?! Merci!


----------



## mattinator (12. November 2017)

GUI z.B. GSmartControl, ansonsten smartmontools, hdparm.


----------



## Nono15 (6. Januar 2018)

Nono15 schrieb:


> PCGH_Team_nono15 / ASRock 970 Extreme3 | AMD FX-8370e (4/8) (turbo deaktiviert) / Gainward Phoenix GTX1060 GS 6GB / Linux Mint Mate 18.2 "Sonya" KDE 64-bit /Kernel 4.10.0-32-generic / 375.66 (64-bit, nvidia-installer)



Hi,
ich musste zwischenzeitlich bezüglich des Kernels wieder downgraden - war wohl zu übereifrig mit den Kernel-Updates - ab der letzten 4.10.0 - 3x-Version des Kernels hat sich nachts immer mein WLan in Linux  deaktiviert, das wurde auch mit der -42 nicht besser. 
Doof wenn man 24h durchfalten will   
By the way: das ist auch ein Problem bei den 4.13.x- Kernel, steht in den Bug-Reports drin.

Bin jetzt wieder auf den 4.4.0 -91 zurückgegangen, der bei meinem System zuletzt sehr gut funktioniert hat.
System faltet seit 2 Tagen wieder 24h ohne Probleme durch 

Somit hab ich jetzt folgende Konfig:
PCGH_Team_nono15 / ASRock 970 Extreme3 | AMD FX-8370e@3300 Mhz@1.10V (alle Kerne aktiv - turbo deaktiviert) / ZOTAC GTX1070 mini / Linux Mint KDE 18.2 "Sonya" 64-bit /Kernel 4.4.0-91-generic / 384.90 (64-bit, nvidia-installer)


----------



## mattinator (6. Januar 2018)

Will mal wieder ein wenig aktualisieren, inzwischen Mint Mate KDE 18.3. Update von 18.2 ohne Probleme. Linux-Kernel und NVIDIA-Treiber sind geblieben. Nach wie vor die Nachteile beim Folding für alle neueren NVIDIA-Treiber nach der Version 370.28. Damit kein Kernel über 4.8.*, damit kann ich jedoch leben.



mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
|
Linux Mint Mate KDE
18.2
|
4.8.0-58-generic
|
370.28 (NVIDIA-Installer)
@*Nono15* 
Meine Empfehlung für alle Systeme mit Kernel < 4.10. bleibt der 370.28, bis zu 10% PPD-Vorteil !


----------



## Nono15 (7. Januar 2018)

Dank der Hilfe von Mattinator hab ich jetzt endlich den Treiber 370.28 drauf, somit ergibt sich folgende Konfig:

PCGH_Team_nono15 / ASRock 970 Extreme3 | AMD FX-8370e@3300 Mhz@1.10V (alle Kerne aktiv - turbo deaktiviert) / ZOTAC GTX1070 mini / Linux Mint KDE 18.2 "Sonya" 64-bit / Kernel 4.4.0-91-generic / 370.28 (64-bit, nVidia Installer)


----------



## SimonSlowfood (15. Januar 2018)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nach wie vor die Nachteile beim Folding für alle neueren NVIDIA-Treiber nach der Version 370.28. Damit kein Kernel über 4.8.*, damit kann ich jedoch leben.
> Meine Empfehlung für alle Systeme mit Kernel < 4.10. bleibt der 370.28, bis zu 10% PPD-Vorteil !



Ich hab vor meinen Homeserver demnächst mal af Debian 9 zu aktualsieren, damit kommt dann auch der 4.9er Kernel dazu. Läuft da der 370.28 Nvidia Treiber? Konnte ich jetzt aus dem zitierten Beitrag nicht richtig herauslesen.


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2018)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich hab vor meinen Homeserver demnächst mal af Debian 9 zu aktualsieren, damit kommt dann auch der 4.9er Kernel dazu. Läuft da der 370.28 Nvidia Treiber? Konnte ich jetzt aus dem zitierten Beitrag nicht richtig herauslesen.


In meinen Mint-Paketen ist kein 4.9-er Kernel dabei, ich kann aber dann noch mal nachsehen. Ob sich die Module mit dem dkms erstellen lassen, lässt sich ohne den die entsprechenden kernel- und kernel-devel-Pakete nicht wirklich vorhersagen.
EDIT: keine 4.9-er Kernel gefunden. Könnte man sicher auch aus dem Kernel-Source von kernel.org versuchen, aber das muss glaub ich nicht sein.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (15. Januar 2018)

nach ein bisschen googlen könnt es sein dass man nen Patch einspielen muss:
Kernel – 4.9-rc2 Breaks VMware and NVIDIA – Patch for NVIDIA.. | Adventures With Linux ™


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2018)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> nach ein bisschen googlen könnt es sein dass man nen Patch einspielen muss:
> Kernel – 4.9-rc2 Breaks VMware and NVIDIA – Patch for NVIDIA.. | Adventures With Linux ™


Vielleicht gibt es da auch was für die 4.1x-er Kernel, muss ich mal wieder in die Spur. Hatte nicht erwartet, dass sich noch jemand die Mühe für die alten NVIDIA-Treiber macht.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (16. Januar 2018)

Könnte sein. Wenn ich am WE mal Zeit finde updgrade ich mal mein Debian und schau ob ich den Patch eingespielt bekomme. 10% PPD Vorteil ist den Aufwand dann schon wert.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (22. Januar 2018)

So ich hab endlich mal Zeit gefunden auf Debian 9 zu wechseln.
Leider hats mit dem Patch nicht wirklich funktioniert.


```
# -ignoreABI sonst wird das modul gleich wieder entladen
root@Server:~# Xorg :0 -ignoreABI 
X.Org X Server 1.19.2
Release Date: 2017-03-02
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.0-4-amd64 x86_64 Debian
Current Operating System: Linux Helium 4.9.0-5-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.9.65-3+deb9u2 (2018-01-04) x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.9.0-5-amd64 root=UUID=ceb990a8-d1ab-48cb-82f1-9050abf3fa64 ro quiet
Build Date: 16 October 2017  08:19:45AM
xorg-server 2:1.19.2-1+deb9u2 (https://www.debian.org/support)
Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 22 23:20:56 2018
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
================ WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING ================
This server has a video driver ABI version of 23.0 that this
driver does not officially support.  Please check
http://www.nvidia.com/ for driver updates or downgrade to an X
server with a supported driver ABI.
=================================================================
(WW) NVIDIA: The driver will continue to load, but may behave strangely.
(WW) NVIDIA: This driver was compiled against the X.Org server SDK from git commit 2a79be9e4dd1b6ba00b69ff40bc5257ec84d34da and may not be compatible with the final version of this SDK.
(WW) NVIDIA: This server has an unsupported input driver ABI version (have 24.1, need < 23.0).  The driver will continue to load, but may behave strangely.
(EE)
(EE) Backtrace:
(EE) 0: /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x4a) [0x55b6044a265a]
(EE) 1: /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg (0x55b6042e9000+0x1bd3e9) [0x55b6044a63e9]
(EE) 2: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f1e7f562000+0x110c0) [0x7f1e7f5730c0]
(EE) 3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f1e79f62000+0x5d1f5e) [0x7f1e7a533f5e]
(EE)
(EE) Segmentation fault at address 0xa8
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
(EE)
(EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
(EE)
(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2018)

Leider müssen halt immer mehrere Komponenten miteinander "spielen". Ich vermute mal, NVIDIA schleppt in seinen Treibern immer noch den workaround für die anfänglichen Probleme des GPU-Folding Core_21 mit sich herum. Das F@H Team hat zwar das Problem ab Version 0.0.17 des Core_21 selbst korrigiert, der Fix im NVIDIA-Treiber scheint jedoch drin geblieben zu sein. Also entweder wenn möglich bei älterem Kernel bleiben oder halt langsamer rechnen lassen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2018)

23:25:15:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
Was bedeutet das gleich nochmal?

Edit: Könnte dran liegen, dass kein CUDA Treiber installiert ist. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne stand da was von "CUDA: no" oder so im FAHControl. Werde ich mal ausprobieren heute Abend.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (24. Januar 2018)

up and running.

CUDA hat gefehlt:
NvidiaGraphicsDrivers - Debian Wiki

seitdem faltet er. 



SimonSlowfood|
MSI H110M Pro-VD|
Intel Pentium G4400
|
Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC
|
Debian 9 Stretch 
|
Kernel 4.9.0-5-amd64
|
375.82 (Debian nvidia-driver)


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2018)

Im Anbetracht von Spectre und Meltdown bin ich mal vom 4.8-er Kernel auf den diesbezüglich "gepatchten" aktuellen 4.4-er gewechselt. Mit dem kann ich wenigstens meinen "geliebten" 370.28-er NVIDIA-Treiber behalten.



mattinator|
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe|
i7-3770K@4400MHz
|
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
|
Linux Mint Mate KDE
18.3
|
4.4.0-112-generic|
370.28 (NVIDIA-Installer)
EDIT: Bisher keine merklichen Perfomance-Unterschiede.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. Januar 2018)

Hmmm ich meine einen 10% Performanceverlust wahrzunehmen. Belastbare Zahlen hab ich aber erst wenn der mal mind nen Monat durchgefaltet hat, dann kann ich mit Februar 17 vergleichen.
Laut PPD Tabelle passts, laut extremeoverclocking bin ich ~10% drunter mit den PPD zu vorher.

Also 370.28 zu 375.82


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2018)

@*SimonSlowfood*



mattinator schrieb:


> EDIT: Bisher keine merklichen Perfomance-Unterschiede.



Bezog sich auf den Linux-Kernel, der durch die Spectre- und Meltdown-Patches langsamer sein sollte.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. Januar 2018)

Jup, war mir klar. Ich meinte den von dir angesprochenen 10% Performance hit vom 370.28 zu 375.82


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Februar 2018)

Jup, die von dir genannten 10% Leistungsverlust sieht man ganz gut. (Ab Ende Januar, Anfang Januar warens noch ~220k PPD, jetzt ~200k PPD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sollt ich auch auf den 4.8? downgraden, sollte dem Debian ja passen.
Was ist die höchste Kernel Version bei der der 370.28 noch läuft?


----------



## mattinator (5. Februar 2018)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Was ist die höchste Kernel Version bei der der 370.28 noch läuft?


Bis zum 4.8.0-58 ließ sich der 370.28 mit dem NVIDIA-Installer noch ordentlich compilieren. Wenn man DKMS aktiviert hat, kann man die Module für ausgewählte Kernels auch selbst im Terminal erzeugen (oder es zumindest versuchen). Wenn Du soweit bist, kann ich die Befehlszeile mal posten.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Februar 2018)

Ok, wenn ich mal Zeit finde, führ ich mal nen downgrade auf den 4.8 durch.  Der sollte dann bis Debian 9 EoL ist hoffentlich halten. Ich hab auch nur auf Debian 9 gewechselt wegen Meltdown + Spectre.


----------



## Nono15 (29. Juli 2018)

Hi.
Da ich meine GTX1070TI zu meiner GTX1070 ins System eingebaut habe musste ich alles neu aufsetzen, da der 370.28-Treiber von nVidia meine GTX1070TI nicht annehmen wollte 
Habe es zuerst mit einem neuen Mint 19 Cinnamon probiert, aber aufgrund diverser Fehlermeldungen bin ich zurückgerudert auf Linux Mint 18.3 KDE. Mir war die Sache mit den Fehlermeldungen beim Folding inkl. neuem Mint mit neuestem Kernel einfach zu groß - zu viele Fehlerquellen.

Jetzt hab ich es geschafft, die GTX1070TI zu integrieren 

Meine neue Konfig sieht somit folgendermaßen aus:

PCGH_Team_nono15 / ASRock 970 Extreme3 | AMD FX-8370e@3300 Mhz@1.10V (alle Kerne aktiv - turbo deaktiviert) / MSI GTX1070TI + ZOTAC GTX1070 mini / Linux Mint KDE 18.3 "Sylvia" 64-bit /Kernel 4.10.0-38-generic / 396.45 (64-bit, nvidia-installer)


----------

